# Poodles in the '70s



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Poodles in the '70s


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Heh heh heh... I had a "do" a bit like that in the 70's!!

Without the tail of course...


----------

